# Controllers for HO scale



## Rudy1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey all noob here! With a question for y'all to parse out. My boys have totally worn out the stock controllers that came with their tomy super g + track. I'd like to replace them with a Parma type controller but don't know item one about these tracks. Any suggestions or guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Parma Econos, probably 45 ohm would be my choice. Tape up the red brake wire and leave it disconnected, you won't need it.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I like these because you can use 1 controller ti race various types of cars.
ie.. Mega-g's, SG+, AW cars, tycos' Life Like and etc..

http://www.professormotor.com/product-p/pmtr2115.htm


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What cars are you running?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, what Brownie said... it makes a big difference what cars you usually run.

If you like mostly old-school Tjets or new Auto World repop Thunderjets, then you want something up in the 80-120 ohm range. Pretty sure you can get the Econos right from Parma with a 90-ohm resistor.

If you're running the cars that came with the set or other inline magnet cars, then go with what ruralradio said... Econos in the 45-ohm flavor.

Now, if you have both those types, and/or a variety of what comes in between, then slotking's idea of a variable/adjustable controller might be the way to go. Be aware, though, that those are significantly more $$$ than basic Parmas...

I'm sure others will chime in with thoughts and opinions. In the meantime, tell us what cars you like to run, and we can fine-tune ideas for you...

welcome to the boards!

--rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that's why i suggested the electronic controller

then the type of cars do not matter.
plus you can run all types without having to have a bunch of parma's for the various car types


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

An electronic controller is the clear choice when running several different brands/types of cars.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

The Parma Econo controllers are a good way to go. The ohm range has to suit the cars with 45 to 60 ohms okay for the magnet cars that come in most sets.

Variable controllers are a good option too as they give more selection and finer tuning. But you still must get into the right ohm range.

Their are some really excellent electronic controllers that do just about anything, but each one costs more than two or three complete slot car sets.

Might I suggest that you e-mail the set maker and just order some replacement controllers? The last time I looked, Tomy set controllers were about ten bucks each.

Save the big bucks for when you get seriously into racing with a club. You'll SURELY need it then!:freak:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the link i provided is for $60 controllers

that pretty cheap and does a lot


----------



## Rudy1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've got a big assortment of cars. My kids have super g+, mega g , and Bert's. These are the primary runners for them. They are fast stick to the track and require little skill. When I race with them I make race old school, tjets, fax manga tractions, ect. We've pretty much filled up a sheet of plywood with a four lane track so not sure the footage but it's all run by ( wall warts, I believe that's the correct phrase ) transformers. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will. Btw this is a great resource and site with a very good community. I've been reading non-stop lol


----------



## Rudy1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry for typos! Gorilla fingers on an iPhone keypad


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cool!!

with the nice range of cars you race
I would really look into the professor motor controller for $56.95.

so instead of 2 or 3 parma's for each car type, you just use 1.

I ran t-jets, magnatractions, tycos, SG+ and HOPRA super stock to Modified cars.

to see info on HOPRA go to http://hopra.net/
to see the rule book go to http://hopra.net/Rulebook.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff guys, but why not go back with stock controllers?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/310783727177?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## Rudy1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

well that brings up a new question. do i want to wire up the track with drivers stations and under the table wireing or leave it so we can keep changeing the layout? hmmmm so many decisions. will useing the stock controllers and three setting transformers ( wall warts ) do damage to my older cars? if not based solely on price this decision has been made ?


----------



## Rudy1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

my kids dont know the answers to these questions and my wife thinks im bat poop crazy. thanks for the support and answers in advance!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

with the stock controllers, you have to just keep buying them. They get mushy and/or break.

what I did with my 1st track is that I cut the stock controller away from the wire. Then I could just hook up my controller's alligator clips to the wires and plug the other end right into the terminal track.

you can keep it simple
or build the track on a door, or look into building a 4x8 or 4x16 or some variation that fits where you live.

I had a 4x8 and 2x8 table put together for my 1st track. it was fun.
but just have fun at 1st, look around the web for layouts see if anything jumps out at you, and go from there.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rather than replace the shabby little grey controllers with more shabby little grey controllers, you might consider the classic, rugged Aurora/Russkit AFX controllers from the early 1970s. These are around 45 ohms, and are usually golden-yellow. The dark blue ones are higher resistance and are intended for T-jets. 










There are always plenty on eBay. Their cost is about the same as new Tomy grey controllers, and they're considerably more durable. There is an earlier HobbyTalk thread on replacing Tomy greys - *posts #32-39 on Page 3* of the thread deal with the yellow controllers and how to spot the right ones, but the whole thread may well be worth reading for you.

Two warnings about the golden-yellow AFX controllers:
1. You will need to attach the Tomy plugs from your broken controllers' wires to the ends of the yellow controller's wires.
2. These will nearly always be found in used condition, so it might be best to look for a lot of three for a two-lane track in case you get an abused one. The extra can be held as a backup. 

- D


----------



## Rudy1964 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the input folks! I have a lot to mull over.


----------

